# Gamers wanted in Springfield Ohio area



## marketingman (Jun 10, 2004)

Gamer in Springfield Ohio area looking for others to share interests in 3.5 or board games at local hobby shop on Wednesday evening.

Maturity a must but not determined by age desire to game and have fun encourage. The play is the thing not who has the most gaming stuff.

If interested send email to
dndathw2@hotmail.com


----------



## marketingman (Jun 13, 2004)

marketingman said:
			
		

> Gamer in Springfield Ohio area looking for others to share interests in 3.5 or board games at local hobby shop on Wednesday evening.
> 
> Maturity a must but not determined by age desire to game and have fun encourage. The play is the thing not who has the most gaming stuff.
> 
> ...




bump


----------



## marketingman (Jun 15, 2004)

marketingman said:
			
		

> bump



Bimp back to page one


----------



## marketingman (Jun 20, 2004)

marketingman said:
			
		

> Bimp back to page one



Pimp bump


----------



## exile (Jun 20, 2004)

Where is Springfield? Anywhere near Toledo?


----------



## marketingman (Jun 20, 2004)

exile said:
			
		

> Where is Springfield? Anywhere near Toledo?




hi exile Springfield is located2 hours south of Toledo and two hours north from Cincy.

Conveniantly located on I-70 just like all the other towns located on I-70


----------



## exile (Jun 21, 2004)

marketingman said:
			
		

> hi exile Springfield is located2 hours south of Toledo and two hours north from Cincy.
> 
> Conveniantly located on I-70 just like all the other towns located on I-70



Thanks for the info. Probably too far for me to drive on a routine basis. Good luck getting a game together though.
Chad


----------



## marketingman (Jun 21, 2004)

I know but maybe we will see each other at Bash Con at UT next spring.


----------



## exile (Jun 22, 2004)

That would be great. I didn't make BasCon this past year, but did the year before that. I thought it was quite a lot of fun for a local con. Do you typically run any events at BashCon? 
Chad


----------



## marketingman (Jun 22, 2004)

exile said:
			
		

> That would be great. I didn't make BasCon this past year, but did the year before that. I thought it was quite a lot of fun for a local con. Do you typically run any events at BashCon?
> Chad



 I use to sell games under the Wolfs Lair Games name until 2001 so I usualljust hungout at the dealers room or went and shot pool at the rec center to get extra dough if sales were bad.

I am looking forward to getting back into gaming though and it and Pentacon are on my travel to list.


----------



## marketingman (Jun 28, 2004)

Pimp bump


----------



## Pavane von Rohan (Jun 30, 2004)

Springfield is a little far for most of us.  We play in Washington Court House on a regular basis.  One of the guys (Adam) lives out your way.  Drop me a line at mitchellkirby@yahoo.com and I will pass the details on to him.  We play mostly D&D every Thursday night.  Adam may know other players that are closer to Springfield.


----------



## marketingman (Jul 1, 2004)

Pavane von Rohan said:
			
		

> Springfield is a little far for most of us.  We play in Washington Court House on a regular basis.  One of the guys (Adam) lives out your way.  Drop me a line at mitchellkirby@yahoo.com and I will pass the details on to him.  We play mostly D&D every Thursday night.  Adam may know other players that are closer to Springfield.




I'll drop you an email and hookup after all WC is not that far away besides Don't they stillhave the Dolly Madison store There..


----------

